# Suche Freizeitgilde für Neuanfang



## Jinny (6. Juli 2007)

Huhu,

ich habe es satt!Langsam aber sicher vergeht mir die Lust am Spiel.Habe vor ca. 5 Monaten mit WoW angefangen und anscheinend den unpassensten Server für mich ausgesucht.Total überfüllt, kaum kleinere Chars und wenn nur Twinks,die meinen sich deswegen alles erlauben zu können.In jeder 3. gruppe ist ein 70er dabei um schnell durchzurennen.Es macht einfach keinen Spass mehr.Da ich das Spiel an sich aber sehr interessant finde,würde ich gerne einen Neuanfang machen, wenn ich denn eine Gilde finde,die einfach passt.


Was ich suche!

Eine nette gesellige Gilde, die mehrere kleine Chars hat und viel zusammen macht und zusammen die Welt erkundet. so dass es kaum zu Randomgruppen kommt.Ob ganz neue Gilde oder Neuanfang einer Gilde ist gleich.Eine humane und familiäre Atmosphäre wäre schön, in der man vielleicht auch mal im TS oder im Chat über Gott und die Welt quatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Fehlern (nobody is perfect) sollte nicht gleich das volle Beleidigungsprogramm losgehen und die Gruppe aufgelöst werden,sondern erklärt und überlegt werden,wie man es besser machen könnte.
Ziel der Gilde sollte auch nicht sein,später 6 mal in der Woche zu raiden und kein Leben neben WoW zu haben.Ich habe selber viele andere Hobbies und könnte dann so 3 mal die Woche am Raid teilnehmen.Erfolg ist schön, aber es sollte nicht der Spass vergessen werden und in Zwang ausarten.
Server und Fraktion wäre egal, mir sind die anderen Dinge viel wichtiger.
Gibt es eine Gilde mit ähnlichen oder gleichen Ansichten/Interessen?
Dann meldet euch!Würde mich sehr freuen!

Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 20 und bald Azubi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde dann einen komplett neuen Char anfangen.


Gruß
Jinny


----------



## Meagashira (6. Juli 2007)

Hmm... das hört sich ja eigentlich ganz gut an.
Naja, erstmal zu uns, wir sind eine Gilde auf dem Server Shattrath, mit dem Namen <Zwergentheater> und eigentlich ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern, weil wir eben im Moment nicht das Ziel haben zu raiden, sondern auch gemütlich zu questen und dafür sind eben eine Menge Mitglieder verschiedener lvl erforderlich. Im TS über Gott und die Welt zu quatschen sit eigentlich unsere Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Ich bin so schlecht im Beschreiben von Dingen^^. Aber wenn du Interesse oder noch Fragen haben solltest, dann kannst du dich ja evtl. mal ingame melden. Charname: Distortion

Ich hoffe, mal von dir zu hören


----------



## Goranos (22. Juli 2007)

Jinny schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich habe es satt!Langsam aber sicher vergeht mir die Lust am Spiel.Habe vor ca. 5 Monaten mit WoW angefangen und anscheinend den unpassensten Server für mich ausgesucht.Total überfüllt, kaum kleinere Chars und wenn nur Twinks,die meinen sich deswegen alles erlauben zu können.In jeder 3. gruppe ist ein 70er dabei um schnell durchzurennen.Es macht einfach keinen Spass mehr.Da ich das Spiel an sich aber sehr interessant finde,würde ich gerne einen Neuanfang machen, wenn ich denn eine Gilde finde,die einfach passt.
> Was ich suche!
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und komme nach den Sommerferien in die 10. Klasse ich moecht auch neu anfangen nachdem ich auf Hordenseite gespielt hab und es mir nicht all zu gut gefallen hat(ums freundlich aus zudruecken).
Bin relativ oft on(min. 1*pro Tag).
Also ich werde dich dann auch mal ingame anwispern ich wollte hier nur vorwarnen^^
Gruss,
Felix alias Groranos


----------



## Zorkal (22. Juli 2007)

Ich twinke mir einen Allymagier auf Alleria und würde mich über Mitspieler freuen,besser aber ohne feste Zeiten da ich aktiv raide und manchmal nicht kann.


----------



## moiki (23. Juli 2007)

hi zorkal,
ich bin gildenmeister einer netten kleinen gilde mit dem namen "Sturmwind Wachen"
naja unsere gilde ist zwar noch im aufbau aber wir haben nette member die sich gegenseitig helfen und respektieren (glaube ich jedenfalls xD)

naja im großen und ganzen jedenfalls sehr nett!!!

der realm heißt   Der mithrilorden
die Gilde heißt Sturmwind Wachen ca 25member
schreib mir einfach en brief im spiel an   Moiki   (45er priest)


gruß moiki


----------



## moiki (23. Juli 2007)

achso von eben übrigends

WIR sind ALLIANZ leute und MÖGEN HORDLER nich^^


gruß moiki


----------



## Zorkal (24. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt wir spielen auf Alleria deswegen klappt das wohl  nicht.


----------



## MonkeyD.Ruffy (25. Juli 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wir spielen auf Alleria deswegen klappt das wohl  nicht.




Hi man also unsere vorteile unserer gilde sind wir unternehmen raids obwohl unsere gilde einen neuaufbau hat unser Gildenname ist DEFENDERS OF AZEROTH es sind nette leute die zusammenquesten auch ini raids machen horden rids machen wir haben unseren spass am spielen du solltest zu uns kommen wenn du überzeugt bist server SHATRATH mein name ist GOLDDEROGER


----------

